
Optimize noisy, high resolution images into rather “tiny” files - danielsokil
https://github.com/colbyn/imager-bench-2019-11-2
======
phillipseamore
This is awesome, I've been using compression.ai - but this beats it with
comparable quality, at nearly half the size.

